

Ask HN: do you have troubles buying shoes? - Tichy

Just curious, because for me it is impossible to buy shoes that fit. But my size is on the fringe, so the selection is not so big. Maybe for most people it isn't an issue. At the moment I don't own a single pair of satisfactory shoes, and I don't even know where to turn to find some.<p>Since it is a recurring problem for me, I keep thinking it would be great to have build on demand shoes. Atm I don't know anything about how shoes are being made, but who knows, eventually I might just be annoyed enough to get serious.<p>I have considered getting handmade expensive shoes, but then I heard they are actually even harder on the feet. But I admit I haven't really talked to a shoemaker yet.
======
shubhamharnal
If its sneakers you're looking for, you need to check out New Balance; they
have many sizes...check out their wikipedia page.

------
ascuttlefish
Size isn't a problem for me, but comfort always was until I started buying
Blundstones. You get them 0.5-1 size smaller than you usually wear and break
them in. Worst, most painful 3 weeks of my shoe-wearing life, but after that
they were like indestructible slippers.

